# Pioneer AVH-P8400BH in 2007 Ram 1500 - Can't hear phone calls



## sharkclc1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello all. I just did my first self install of a Pioneer AVH-P8400BH into a 2007 Dodge Ram 1500 Megacab with with Infinity sound system and factory Nav unit. I've got everything to work as it should, but for the life of me I cannot get the phone call audio to play on my speakers. I have an iPhone 3GS and I can get the Bluetooth to link no problem. The Bluetooth Audio plays just fine. I've had some people test call me, and the call is received through the system and the people who call say they can hear me just fine. I just can't hear them. Only time I heard anything at all was when I turned up the head unit and iPhone volume all the way, and I could very faintly hear a staticy sound (like a buzzing). I've tried to re-sync and unplug the iPod cable. Also, I turned off the Bluetooth Audio function on the unit. Maybe I need to follow a different order of setting up. The only wire I see anywhere that is not connected is the blue one for a power antenna, which I do not have. Seems strange that I can hear Bluetooth Audio just fine, and all 7 spearkers sound great with every other source. Just can't hear phone calls in my vehicle. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

I have had some volume issues with phone calls too on a 4400BH unit. Its not an issue when parked, but the volume has to be turned up rather high to overcome road noise. Another thing is that it is much more sensitive to volume issues since having installed aftermarket speakers and amps. A few levels of volume adjustment make a world of difference on whether I can hear someone well or not, music listening is usually done at 20-30 on the volume level where phone calls are 30+. I did turn up the gains on the amp for my front stage and that helped, but affected the music listening so it was turned back down. I'd consider installing a dedicated center channel for calls if I could find a way to isolate it for that purpose only.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

which wiring interface did you use when installing the deck? I would suggest the PAC C2R-CHY4.

Most of the newer Chrysler/Dodge/Jeeps which have a factory amplifier only use 2ch input to the factory amp(you're fader probably doesn't work either). and then fade/volume are actually a digital control. You probably need to wire the AVH's front speaker outputs to the rear channels on the wiring interface.


----------



## sharkclc1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry, should have posted those details. Yes, I used the PAC C2R-CHY4 interface, along with a PAC SWI-RC to try to maintain steering wheel controls (got the key functions to work, but not perfect). I'll have to try that wiring configuration to see what happens. Just curious, but if wiring incorrectly is the issue, why does everything else sound just fine, including the Bluetooth Audio from my iPhone?


----------



## Driven Audio Tony (Feb 14, 2011)

Most headunits output bluetooth (especially HF protocol) through the front speakers (or front preouts) only.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

If you have a friend with a different phone, connect it and see if you still have the problem, that way you can at least rule out the HU or the phone.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm quite confident. You will need to hook front speaker outputs from the headunit to the rear speaker wires on the interface. that's how they work.


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

^ He's correct. Newer Dodge/Chrysler vehicles with Infinity use the rear speaker outputs as the master output to the amplifier.

I bet if you pull your harness and look, there are no OEM wires in the front speaker locations.

Wire the Pioneer fronts to the interfaces rears and all will be good.


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

D-Bass said:


> I'm quite confident. You will need to hook front speaker outputs from the headunit to the rear speaker wires on the interface. that's how they work.


X2 !! This is correct.


----------

